# New P&Y record bull



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Got this in an email today. Shot in CO, scored 459.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

hmmmmm.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> hmmmmm.


+1 got that same one about a week ago but said IDAHO.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like one I got a year ago saying its from New Mexico.


----------



## deerlove (Oct 20, 2010)

This is the idot who shot two fenced bulls on a canned hunt in CO. He tried to enter the [email protected] but they were denied.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya.... I don't think there's a bull like that IN Colorado... Outside a fenced in ranch...


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually I think he tried to enter them in B&C. There was a story about it on their website.


----------

